
[pdf] the Berlin Tunnel Operation (1952 – 1956) - salgernon
https://www.cia.gov/library/readingroom/docs/CIA-RDP07X00001R000100010001-9.pdf
======
salgernon
I found this compelling to read - there was an aspect of "it's so cool they
did this", but also an feeling that the people on either side of the cold war,
the day to day engineers and soldiers, military and intelligence, were just
people, with humor and humanity, no matter what side they happened to be on.

"The lack of an adequate base line made the surveying problem especially
difficult [...] so a baseball game was organized with the objective of
knocking a baseball as far into the East Zone as possible. This scheme was
frustrated by the friendliness of the East German guards who kept returning
the baseball."

~~~
salgernon
(see also) [https://www.britannica.com/biography/George-Blake-British-
di...](https://www.britannica.com/biography/George-Blake-British-diplomat-and-
Soviet-spy)

George Blake was mentioned in the story as having known about, and relaying
information to the Soviets about the tunnel during its construction.

